# Mémoire insuffisante pour BootCamp



## Victor13 (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir passé 2 jours sur le forum à essayer différentes opérations (notamment celles que propose @macomaniac), je ne parviens toujours pas à installer Windows 10 sur mon ordi.
Lors du lancement de Bootcamp, j'entre l'ISO téléchargé au préalable sur le site de microsoft, puis avant de me proposer de partitioner mon disque interne, un message d'erreur indiquant un manque de place apparait (j'ai 121go de libre sur mon SSD de 256go).
A la manoeuvre précédente, j'ai pu procéder au partitionnage, et à la fin de l'opération, même message: Manque d'espace, la partition a échoué.

Voici le tableau du terminal après avoir mis les lignes de code suggéré par @macomaniac


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   250G    11G   121G     9%  487425 2439450015    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           116.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              8.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5   250G    11G   121G     9%  487425 2439450015    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```

J'ai également décoché la sauvegarde automatique de time machine et entré :


```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```

Afin de libérer de l'espace, mais le problème persiste.


Je sais que le sujet a été abordé de nombreuses fois sur ce forum, mais je n'ai pas envie d'entrer n'importe quoi au risque de faire des bêtises. Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide !

Victor




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir *Victor*

Passe la commande expérimentale :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 190g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *190 Go* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* de près de *60 Go* > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande. En cas de blocage => on  saura pourquoi.


----------



## Victor13 (3 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse.

3 heures après avoir entré la commande que tu m'a indiqué, l'action reste figée à 45%. Est-ce normal ? 

Voici le tableau: 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 190g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 59 849 596 928 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 189 999 996 928 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 135 224 360 960 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume SSD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume SSD was formatted by diskmanagement (1409.0.0.141.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x3a1cea3+1) bitmap address (0xab5d7)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 249 849 593 856 to 189 999 996 928 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
[ - 0%..10%..20%..30%..40%............................... ] 45.0%
```


----------



## Victor13 (3 Mai 2020)

Voici le tableau des disques actuel 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           118.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              8.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2020)

Tu es toujours à *45%* ou bien est-ce qu'il y a eu une avancée ?

- un repartitionnement non-destructeur peut être lent > mais quand même là : ce n'est plus de la lenteur...​


----------



## Victor13 (3 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu es toujours à *45%* ou bien est-ce qu'il y a eu une avancée ?
> 
> - un repartitionnement non-destructeur peut être lent > mais quand même là : ce n'est plus de la lenteur...​




Toujours à 45% et ca n'a pas bougé.. J'ai arrêté le process du coup

Voilà l'état de mon disque interne


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2020)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour.


----------



## Victor13 (3 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           118.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

Effectivement : rien n'a bougé.

- passe la commande d'ambition plus modeste :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 230g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *230 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *19 Go* > réaffiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Victor13 (4 Mai 2020)

Voici la première commande 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 230g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69524: Unable to get APFS Container resize limit information
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```

et la seconde :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           118.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              8.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

Il y a une erreur cette fois encore - disant que l'information sur la limite de redimensionnement du *Conteneur* est inaccessible. Bon ! => tout ça évoque un dysfonctionnement interne à l'*apfs* > quoique la vérification n'ait fait ressortir aucune erreur explicite.

- tu pourrais tenter de réparer l'*apfs* dans l'Utilitaire de disque de la session de secours (impossible de réparer depuis ta session > car il faut que tous les volumes du *Conteneur* soient démontés pour réparer l'*apfs*).​


----------



## Victor13 (4 Mai 2020)

Ok pour réparer l'afps, du coup je fais simplement un "SOS" dans l'utilitaire de disque en sélectionnant mon disque interne ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

Dans le panneau de l'Utilitaires de disque de la session de secours (*⌘R*) > presse d'abord la pastille : *Présentation* (coin gauche supérieur) et choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" => ce qui affiche le *Conteneur* masqué. Sélectionne le *Conteneur* global et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus. Puis redémarre.

- de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande-test :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 230g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Victor13 (5 Mai 2020)

La commande fonctionne après le passage du S.O.S sur le conteneur global. Mais le même problème apparait, il s'arrête à 45%. Pourtant quand j'ouvre "a propos de ce mac" puis "stockage" il est indiqué qu'un autre volume du conteneur de 20,12go est présent. 


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 230g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 19 849 596 928 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 229 999 996 928 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 137 371 844 608 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume SSD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume SSD was formatted by diskmanagement (1409.0.0.141.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x3a1cea3+1) bitmap address (0xaaf5a)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 249 849 593 856 to 229 999 996 928 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
[ \ 0%..10%..20%..30%..40%............................... ] 45.0%
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Et ça ne dépasse pas les *40 %* ?


----------



## Victor13 (5 Mai 2020)

Non ça reste bloqué à 45%. Comme la dernière fois.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Et si tu arrêtes tout et repasses une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


tu récupères la configuration de départ ?


----------



## Victor13 (5 Mai 2020)

Oui il me semble que c'est la même


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           120.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```

Le bloc de 20,12go a disparu. Bizarre..


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Tu récupères une configuration normale de Catalina (*5* volumes).

- en résumé : pas d'erreur avérée dans l'*apfs* > mais repartitionnement bloqué.​
Il faudrait cloner la distribution de l'*apfs* dans le *Conteneur apfs* d'un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* interne > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne. Je ne sais pas si tu as un DDE USB qui permettrait cette opération ?


----------



## Victor13 (5 Mai 2020)

J'ai un DDE qui est partitionné en 2: 1to pour ma sauvegarde Time Machine et 1to de stockage perso. 
Si aucun formatage du DDE est nécessaire je peux m'en servir sans pb


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Branche-le au Mac. Puis passe les 2 commandes informatives (séparément) :

```
diskutil list external
df -H
```


qui affichent : la configuration du disque externe & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les retours qui montreront le DDE. S'il porte une sauvegarde TM > il y a des chances qu'il ait des paramètres permettant un repartionnement non destructeur (et provisoire) d'un des volumes.


----------



## Victor13 (5 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            999.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s3

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    250G    11G   114G    10%  487425 2439450015    0%   /
devfs           203k   203k     0B   100%     694          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1    250G   122G   114G    52%  612378 2439325062    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4    250G   2.1G   114G     2%       3 2439937437    0%   /private/var/vm
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk2s2    1000   163G   837G    17% 1064106 4293903173    0%   /Volumes/Time Machine
/dev/disk2s3    1.0T   9.3M   1.0T     1%      71    7630513    0%   /Volumes/Victor
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

On peut repartitionner (non destructivement) le volume *Time Machine* (*837 Go* d'espace libre) => pour créer un volume *Clone* de *200 Go*. Car son type de partition est repartitionnable. Pas celui de l'autre volume *Victor*.

- d'accord ?​


----------



## Victor13 (5 Mai 2020)

Ok, faisons comme ça


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 800g jhfs+ Clone 0b ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) *Time Machine* à *800 Go* > crée un volume *Clone* de *200 Go* > affiche la configuration du DDE

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré : *MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$* en signal de fin. Un repartitionnement non-destructif peut prendre du temps...


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Ca à pris 1 minute pour compléter le repartitionnemen, super rapide ! 

Voilà ce qui s'affiche: 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 800g jhfs+ Clone 0b ; diskutil list disk2
Resizing to 800000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk2s2 Time Machine
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Time Machine appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s5 as a 186 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk2s2 Time Machine
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            800.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   199.7 GB   disk2s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s3
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            800.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   199.7 GB   disk2s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s3
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s5 ; diskutil list
```


qui convertit *Clone* à l'*apfs*  > puis affiche le tableau général des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Il ne trouve pas le disque 


```
diskutil ap convert disk2s5
```


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           122.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_16 NO NAME                 2.0 GB     disk2s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Pardon j'ai mal copié la première commande: 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil ap convert disk2s5
Could not find disk for disk2s5
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Tu as débranché le disque de *Time Machine* / *Clone* / *Victor* ?


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Oui je l'ai débranché entre temps, mais même lorsque je le remet et que je passe la commande il ne le trouve pas.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Le DDE branché > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques. L'index du disque du DDE a pu changer.


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           122.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            800.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   199.7 GB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Du coup si je comprend la logique je passe une commande 


```
diskutil ap convert disk2s3
```

C'est bien ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Oui : c'est ça. 

- après repartitionnement > *Clone* avait l'index d'appareil *disk2s5* > mais le débranchage / rebranchage l'a ramené au *disk2s3* attendu dans l'ordre des partitions du DDE (les index d'appareils sont des variables).​


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Ok, voici le tableau après passage de commande 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil ap convert disk2s3
Converting the volume on disk2s3 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s3 Clone
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s3
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s3
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s3
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s3 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s3 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s3
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk3s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s3 Clone
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Ça marche. 

- alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.​
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *SSD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *SSD* dans *Clone* > créer un volume *Clone - Données* pour y cloner *SSD - Données* > puis créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination.

- préviens quand c'est fini.​


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Ok c'est copié !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           123.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.4 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            800.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         199.7 GB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         117.0 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.6 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                531.4 MB   disk3s4

MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Ça m'a l'air bon.

- prêt pour la suite ? = démarrage sur *Clone* > suppression / recréation du *Conteneur* interne *SSD* > clonage à rebours du *Conteneur Clone* => *Conteneur SSD* ?​


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Oui c'est bon, si tu peux m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour être certain que tout soit bien fait c'est top !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Clone* > démarre dessus.

- vérifie si tu récupères une session conforme à celle que tu viens de quitter. Quoique de fonctionnement nettement plus lent (disque rotatif + format apfs + connexion USB) !​​- si tout est en place > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques.


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

C'est bon tout fonctionne, c'est extrêmement lent mais ca fonctionne. 
Voici le tableau des disques: 


```
MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           123.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.3 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            800.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         199.7 GB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         117.2 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                531.4 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s5

MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
```


qui démonte les volumes du *Conteneur* interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Parfait. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 SSD ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime le *Conteneur* interne => ce qui reformate un volume *SSD* standard > reconvertit *SSD* à l'*apfs* > affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

```
MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 SSD ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "SSD - Données" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s4
Unmounting Volume "SSD" on disk1s5
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 233 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 SSD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "SSD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk1s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk1s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s1
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 SSD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     1.0 MB     disk1s1

MBP-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Parfait. Tout est en place.

- relance CCC (qui s'est cloné dans les Applications de *Clone*) > et définis une nouvelle tâche où : source = *Clone* > destination = *SSD* > safetynet = *Désactivé* => et presse le bouton : "*Cloner*".​
Quand c'est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" sur *SSD*. Est-ce que tu récupères une session conforme en interne (avec la vitesse du SSD) ?


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Ok c'est bon ! Après 2 crashs de l'ordi (j'ai dû re démonter et effacé le SSD 2 fois) tout s'est bien passé, la session sur le SSD re-fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           118.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                535.6 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            800.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         199.7 GB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         120.0 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                531.4 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Content pour toi !

- veux-tu qu'on teste un repartitionnement du nouveau *Conteneur* interne ?​


----------



## Victor13 (6 Mai 2020)

Je pense que ça vaut le coup avant que je retente bootcamp, histoire d'être sûrs que tout fonctionne !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Tu n'as qu'à rendre compte de ton essai.


----------



## Victor13 (7 Mai 2020)

Ca fonctionne ! 


```
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         230.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                19.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +230.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           118.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                535.6 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            800.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         199.7 GB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.7 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume Clone - Données         120.0 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Clone                   11.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                531.4 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## Victor13 (7 Mai 2020)

Pourrais-tu m'indiquer comment supprimer et re "fusionner" la partition "Clone" de mon DDE ainsi que celle "Bootcamp" avec mon DDI ? 

Ensuite je testerais l'installation de Windows. En tout cas, je te remercie beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de m'indiquer comment faire afin que tout rentre dans l'ordre !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s3 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 0b ; diskutil list external
```


la commande supprime le *Conteneur apfs* du DDE (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* standard) > supprime la partition reformatée > récupère son espace au volume *Time Machine* > affiche la configuration du disque externe seule

Poste le retour complet de la commande (en cas de blocage => qu'on voie où et pourquoi).


----------



## Victor13 (7 Mai 2020)

Ca a fonctionné pour le DDE mais pas pour la partition "Bootcamp" de 20go de mon disque interne : 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         230.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                19.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +230.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           120.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                535.6 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            999.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Victor                  1.0 TB     disk2s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Tu veux aussi supprimer / récupérer la partition *BOOTCAMP* expérimentale que tu as créée sur le disque interne ?


----------



## Victor13 (7 Mai 2020)

Oui, elle ne me sers à rien non ? Vu que bootcamp va devoir en créer une lors du processus


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## Victor13 (7 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 19 849 596 928 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 249 849 593 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 249 848 565 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume SSD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.120.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 825349, actual 29502364)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume SSD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.120.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 42102, actual 2732274)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.120.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.120.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.120.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a245+8) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a24e+15) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a25e+35) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a283+23) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a29b+2) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a29e+13) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a2ad+112) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a323+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a325+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a327+8) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a330+4) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a335+8) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a33e+4) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a343+6) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a34c+3) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a352+7) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a35b+4) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a360+5) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a366+4) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a36b+4) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a370+5) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a376+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a378+4) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a37d+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a380+14) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a38f+10) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a3af+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a3c0+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a417+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a469+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a46e+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a473+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a475+3) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a596+2) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a599+2) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a5bd+3) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a726+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a739+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a73e+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a740+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a742+4) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a757+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a763+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a7a5+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a7a8+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a7ab+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a7d1+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a800+12) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a80d+25) bitmap address (0x7a37)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a827+1) bitmap address (0x7a37)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 229 999 996 928 to 249 849 593 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           120.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 35.2 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                535.6 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Victor:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Espace récupéré. Tu n'as plus qu'à tester pour de vrai une installation de Windows avec l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Victor13 (7 Mai 2020)

Windows installé avec succès !! Merci beaucoup !!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------

